# Rechtlicher Tip gesucht



## Mway (2. Juli 2008)

Hey, ich will hier nicht ein Flamerthread oder ein Mimim aufmachen, mich würde es nur intressieren, ob ich rechtliche Handhabe gegen FC habe.

Ich habe mir die Pre-Order von AOG und die CE gekauft, Kaufpreis 65 Euro.

Da Funcom Verprochene Inhalte noch immer nichts ins Spiel integriert hat, würde ich doch sagen, sie haben mit falschen Tatsachen geworben.
Natürlich ist mir klar, daß ich meine Gamecard und meine verschwendete Zeit nicht wieder bekomme, aber die 65 Euro hätte ich ja doch gerne wieder.

Weiß jemand wie es rechtlich nun aussieht, hat man Möglichkeiten ? Es ist ja nicht so, daß es daran liegt, daß mir das Spiel nicht gefällt, sondern das es nicht das hält was es versprochen hat.


----------



## Flooza (2. Juli 2008)

höhere gewalt???.....


----------



## Kalyptus (2. Juli 2008)

Mway schrieb:


> Hey, ich will hier nicht ein Flamerthread oder ein Mimim aufmachen, mich würde es nur intressieren, ob ich rechtliche Handhabe gegen FC habe.
> 
> Ich habe mir die Pre-Order von AOG und die CE gekauft, Kaufpreis 65 Euro.
> 
> ...



Hier wirst du keinen rechtlichen Rat bekommen weil :

A) Es verboten ist wenn man kein Rechtanwalt ist, eine rechtliche Auskunft zu geben.
 Es hier keinen Rechtsanwalt gibt, also das folgende nur dummes Geschwätz von Bruder des Bruders vom dem man gehört hat.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (2. Juli 2008)

Also ich kann auf der Verpackung des Spieles nichts erkennen das man rechtlich gegen Funcom benutzen kann. Flamed mich jetzt nicht zu aber das einzige was mir einfällt was nicht dabei ist ist DX10, was im August kommt. Aber dazu muss man sagen das auf der Spielverpackung draufsteht so glaube ich mich zu errinern "erlebe es in DirectX 10 Grafik" oder so ähnlich bin gerade im Betrieb und kann das nicht nachprüfen was ja wiederrum ne reine auslegungssache ist. Aber ich denke mal nicht das du sie so irgendwie belangen kannst da die sich sicher was dabei gedacht haben und sich rechtlich abgesichert haben. Ist nru ne vermutung von mir so rein sporadisch ^^


----------



## Mway (2. Juli 2008)

Es werde jetzt auch nicht sterben wegen dem 65 Euro, aber ich finde es auch nicht ok, und will es nicht einfach ruhen lassen.
Natürlich will ich deswegen auch nicht zum Rechtsanwalt rennen, der wird mich ja eher auslachen.
Naja ich wusste nicht, daß es verboten ist Rechtliche Tips also Insider zu geben.
Echt schade, daß man sich so vorführen lassen muss.

@ Kleiner_Hexe

Es steht auch drauf, erlebe epische schlachten, leider ist episch eine Auslegungsache und sagt so viel aus wie Legänder. Eine Schlacht kann auch Lägender sein wenn man in 2 Jahren noch drüber redet, daß die nichts gebracht hat.

Funcom hat aber in Trailer etc mit neuem PVP-System und neues Berufesystem geworben. PVP wie beworben gibt es nicht, und die Berufe funktionieren nicht.
Natürlich weiß ich nicht, in wie fern Trailer rechtlich bindend sind, ich gehe mal von garnicht aus.


----------



## Bullweit (2. Juli 2008)

Da hätteste dir bei der Installation schon durchlesen müssen, was in den "AGBs" zum Spiel steht. Das ist das wo man beim installieren immer nur durchscrollt und auf "Ich akzeptiere" klickt. 

Rein rechtlich gesehen würdest du in hintertreffen geraten. Ich arbeite selber bei einem Anwalt und kann dir schon sagen, dass dir kein Anwalt raten würde  wegen angeblich falschem Marketings gegen FC rechtlich vorzugehen. 

Versuchen kann man es aber raten würde ich es nicht schon alleine weil es sich um "nur" €65 handelt. 

Bei Klageeinreichung gegen FC würde eine 3,0 Gerichtskostengebühr anfallen, was alleine schon € 75,- entspricht. Dazu kommen logischerweise noch die Rechtsanwaltsgebühren von deinem Anwalt in schätze mal in Höhe von ca. 120€. Bei unterliegen in dem Rechtstreit, wovon ich ausgehe, müsstest du auch die Rechtsanwaltskosten von FC bezahlen. 

Entspricht ca.:

Gerichtskosten:  € 75,- 
Anwaltskosten:   € 120,-
Gegnerkosten:   € 120,- 
Summe:           *€ 315,00*

Und bei verlorengehen des Prozesses bekommste deine 65€ auch nicht wieder, sondern nur die Kosten aufgebrummt. 

Fazit: Lass es auch sich beruhen, rein wirtschaftlich gesehen würdest du dir nur ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. 

Greetz 
Bullweit


----------



## Norei (2. Juli 2008)

Mway schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es rechtlich nun aussieht, hat man Möglichkeiten ? Es ist ja nicht so, daß es daran liegt, daß mir das Spiel nicht gefällt, sondern das es nicht das hält was es versprochen hat.


Ohne einen eindeutigen rechtlichen Rat zu geben, kann ich dir sagen, dass bei Software immer eine gewisse Fehlertoleranz einzurechnen ist. Ansonsten kommt es darauf an, was explizit auf der Schachtel steht bzw. auf der Website, falls du es im Netz geholt hast. Die Chancen sind aber groß, dass die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten eher gering sind. Frag erst mal, ob dein Händler das als Kulanz macht (Hardware reicht nicht trotz Angaben oder Ruckler wegen T-Online könnten gute Argumente sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), ansonsten versuch den Account zu verkaufen. Die Chancen sind wesentlich größer.

Dass du von Funcom Geld bekommst, ist SEHR unwahrscheinlich, weil du den Vertrag mit dem Händler geschlossen hast.

Wie gesagt, alles ohne rechtliche Gewähr.


----------



## Bullweit (2. Juli 2008)

> Hier wirst du keinen rechtlichen Rat bekommen weil :
> 
> A) Es verboten ist wenn man kein Rechtanwalt ist, eine rechtliche Auskunft zu geben.
> Es hier keinen Rechtsanwalt gibt, also das folgende nur dummes Geschwätz von Bruder des Bruders vom dem man gehört hat.




Zu A: Stimmt nur eingeschränkt, da man seine öffentliche Meinung Preis geben kann wie man lustig ist und die Person ja auf den Rat hört, obwohl sie weiß, dass die Person kein Rechtsanwalt ist. Hier ist wieder eine Auslegungssache wie weit der rechtliche Rat geht. 

Zu B: Ich kenne zufällig sogar 2 Rechtsanwälte die WoW spielen und einen der Counter Strike spielt, also besser nicht drauf los labern wenn man selber keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## skunkie (2. Juli 2008)

> Es steht auch drauf, erlebe epische schlachten,


Mann, das ist nur ein Ausspruch, das schreibt auch BLIZZARD, lebe damit, du läßt doch auch tolle sprüche los und keiner verklagt dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanswurst007 (2. Juli 2008)

Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben mal im englischsprachigen offiziellen Forum nachzuschlagen. Dort wurde diese Frage schon erörtert und laut Auskunft eines angeblich rechtskundigen Posters wären genügend Gründe für eine erfolgreiche Klage vorhanden. Nur wer macht sich die Mühe gegen ein ausländisches Unternehmen wegen durchschnittlich 50-65 Euro? Wäre nur sinnvoll wenn eine Sammelklage eingereicht, oder du über eine sehr gute Rechtschutzversicherung verfügst, die diesen Fall ohne anschließende Prämienerhöhung durchzieht.


----------



## Logeras (2. Juli 2008)

Also rein Informationstechnisch würde ich mich erstmal bei der Verbraucherschutzzentrale erkundigen. Ob man überhaupt eine rechtliche Handhabe hat. Zumindest können die dir weiter helfen wenn du das Spiel zurück geben willst bei deinem Händler.


----------



## Tarienna (2. Juli 2008)

hanswurst007 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben mal im englischsprachigen offiziellen Forum nachzuschlagen. Dort wurde diese Frage schon erörtert und laut Auskunft eines angeblich rechtskundigen Posters wären genügend Gründe für eine erfolgreiche Klage vorhanden. Nur wer macht sich die Mühe gegen ein ausländisches Unternehmen wegen durchschnittlich 50-65 Euro? Wäre nur sinnvoll wenn eine Sammelklage eingereicht, oder du über eine sehr gute Rechtschutzversicherung verfügst, die diesen Fall ohne anschließende Prämienerhöhung durchzieht.



Also wenn ich so an meine Software Dealer denke, dann haben die meist irgendwo auf dem Bon,... stehen, dass Software nach dem Auspacken vom Umtausch augeschlossen ist..ich tippe mal das ist bei deinem Händler auch in ähnlicher Form vermerkt. 

Ob dir das hilft, ka...


----------



## Bullweit (2. Juli 2008)

Das denke ich auch, versuch das Spiel im Laden zurückzugeben oder Verkaufe den Acc, so bekommste zumindest etwas Geld zurück.


----------



## rotermichel (2. Juli 2008)

Mein Tip so wie ich es mache,ich hab mir die Kohle abgeschminkt und werde in Zukunft produkte dieser Firma Ignorieren. das ist das einzigste was man als kleiner mann gegen so eine firma machen kann. Einfach Ignorieren .


----------



## hanswurst007 (2. Juli 2008)

Tarienna schrieb:


> Also wenn ich so an meine Software Dealer denke, dann haben die meist irgendwo auf dem Bon,... stehen, dass Software nach dem Auspacken vom Umtausch augeschlossen ist..ich tippe mal das ist bei deinem Händler auch in ähnlicher Form vermerkt.
> 
> Ob dir das hilft, ka...



Das ist ein netter Versuch des Händlers - bei groben Mängeln kann er sich damit jedoch nicht aus der Verantwortung ziehen. Nicht alles, was irgendwo draufsteht, hält auch einer juridischen Beurteilung stand. Da verkauf ich ab morgen auch lustig bunte CD's mit einem Javascript Pong-Spiel ohne Inhalt und verlange dafür 50,- Euro, kündige es als MMO an und schreib halt auf die Verpackung - wenn Verpackung geöffnet: Pech gehabt. So einfach geht's nun wirklich nicht. Es gibt übrigens ebenfalls im offiziellen Forum Berichte von Leuten, die das Spiel mehr oder weniger problemlos beim Händler rückerstattet bekommen haben.


----------



## Mway (2. Juli 2008)

Der Tip mit dem Verkaufen ist auch nicht schlecht, den auch das ist Verboten ^^.

Echt schade, daß man hier eigentlich nichts machen kann. Natürlich gehöre ich nicht zu dem Stammtischschwätzer die hier mit Ausdruck "Betrug" um sich werfen, den dies ist es sicher nicht, und ich will hier FC auch nichts böswilliges unterstellen.

Aber echt sehr sehr Schade, den 65 Euro +30 Euro Preipadkarte ist schon ne Menge Geld.

Zum Thema Sammelklage, ich glaube auch das würde nichts bringen, da die meisten Leute nur cronische Nörgler sind, aber wenn es zur Sache geht den Schwanz einzieht.

Dann bleibt mir wohl nur über, für mich eine Strich drunter zu ziehen und insgeheim zu hoffen, daß FC ihre Rechnung für diese "Kompetenz" bekommt.


----------



## hanswurst007 (2. Juli 2008)

rotermichel schrieb:


> Mein Tip so wie ich es mache,ich hab mir die Kohle abgeschminkt und werde in Zukunft produkte dieser Firma Ignorieren. das ist das einzigste was man als kleiner mann gegen so eine firma machen kann. Einfach Ignorieren .



Dieser Meinung war ich ursprünglich auch - das Geld ist mir ehrlich gestanden egal, aber wie ich im AoC-Forum gelesen habe, schicken die Händler daraufhin das Produkt an Funcom als "mangelhafte Ware" zurück. Und das finde ich dann doch schon sehr gut - weit besser, als wenn die CD-Hülle nur im Regal oder im Mistkübel verschwindet. Da bekommen sie die Beschwerden wenigstens mit. Alles eine Frage der Menge - auch Funcom macht sich bei seinen Händlern keine Freunde, wenn sie von denen Ihr Produkt als mangelhaft wieder retourniert bekommen. Und als Händler würde ich keine Produkte in Zukunft verkaufen wollen, wo ich davon ausgehen kann, das ich damit meine Kunden verärgere.


----------



## D4RkViP3R (2. Juli 2008)

Davon mal abgesehen, steht irgendwo immer sinngemäß drin, dass das Geschriebene (Inhaltsangabe etc.) bzw. die Sache an sich (insbesondere halt Software) ohne Zustimmung des Benutzers sich ändern kann und somit auch abweichen (das auch vor Release).
Glaube in den AGBs ist dieser Satz immer zu finden, die Klausel hat auch einen Namen, komm nur eben grad nicht drauf.


Lg


----------



## Shadowmelter (2. Juli 2008)

rotermichel schrieb:


> Mein Tip so wie ich es mache,ich hab mir die Kohle abgeschminkt und werde in Zukunft produkte dieser Firma Ignorieren. das ist das einzigste was man als kleiner mann gegen so eine firma machen kann. Einfach Ignorieren .




du solltest nicht nur die kommenden spieler dieser firma meiden sondern generell alle spiele bei release meiden weil kein einziges alles das hält was es verspricht. ist wie bei politikern ^^. aoc ist wie jedes andere onlinespiel bei release auch nur eine große verbuggte baustelle. meide einfach jeden releasetermin und warte erstmal ein paar monate bis du dir das spiel kaufst. ich will auch aoc spielen und ich werde es wohl auch iwann mal spielen abe z.zt ist es mir dank der vielen whine posts die es hier gibt noch zu ausausgereift als das ich mich wirklich dazu entschließen würde es zu kaufen. da gammel ich doch lieber weiter in wow oder lotro rum und weiß was fürn scheiss ich hab.

mfg shadow


----------



## Mway (2. Juli 2008)

Es geht nicht um die Bug´s usw, darüber war ich mir von vornerein klar, aber wenn ich mir z.B ein Spiel kaufe weil damit geworben wird es gibt tollen PVP den es aber nicht gibt, finde ich dann doch etwas zu viel.

Egal, daß Thema schweift doch wieder in ein Mimimimm-Thema ab und das wollte ich nicht, davon findet man schon 100.000.000.000 im Internet.

Danke euch für eure Tips.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Juli 2008)

Mway schrieb:


> Hey, ich will hier nicht ein Flamerthread oder ein Mimim aufmachen, mich würde es nur intressieren, ob ich rechtliche Handhabe gegen FC habe.
> 
> Ich habe mir die Pre-Order von AOG und die CE gekauft, Kaufpreis 65 Euro.
> 
> ...


Akzeptiere es als Lehrgeld. 

Ich hab mir gleich nachdem ich das Spiel hatte und die ersten paar Stunden durch Tortage gereist bin, im Euphorietaumel gleich mal 'n Mammut bei eBay ersteigert für über 100,-. Und mein Char hats nichtmal bis Level 40 geschafft ... Spiel ist inzwischen schonwieder eingemottet, weil's mich nach Tortage einfach nur noch abgetörnt hat. Nochmal mach ich sowas sicher auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mway (2. Juli 2008)

Na zum Glück hatte ich das Nashorn dank der Preorder und mein Char ist schon ewig 70


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Juli 2008)

Ja, Pre-Order hab ich mir ja auch Vorbestellt bei Amazon. Was geliefert wurde war 'ne stinknormale ohne alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fiducia (2. Juli 2008)

oh ja - mir bitte auch weiterhelfen, denn:

ich wasche mich täglich mit dem richtigen duschgel (obwohls grauslich ist) und trotzdem reissen mir die frauen die wäsch nicht vom körper
esse die richtigen frühstücksflocken, aber - - - wuähhhhh - ganz alleine ohne den lustigen comicbären
ich fahre bahn, aber stehplatz, muffig und schwitzig - und nein mir bringt keiner einen frisch gepressten orangensaft
aus meiner internetleitung kommen auch keine blitze (das zum glück)
und ich habe im fastfoodrestaurant auch noch nie eine gesehen der ich auch nur einen euro für ihre telefonnummer geben würde...

alles in allem - die welt ist ungerecht und gemein!!!


----------



## Sinlow (2. Juli 2008)

kurze anmerkung zum thema sammelkage... das gibt es in deutschland nicht ) (google-Fu hilft)


----------



## Topsecret (2. Juli 2008)

Auf was für Ideen manche kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jeder Händler hat das Recht 3mal Reparaturen oder Austausch durchzuführen, bevor er dem Kunden das Geld wieder geben muß.
Geld wiedergeben bedeutet aber Kaufpreis - Nutzungsgebühr, wie war dass mit den 65€ ??
Bei Software, Druckerpatronen und andere Sachen, gilt, aus der Einschweißfolie geholt = kein Widerruf möglich (ausser der Händler machts auf Kulanzbasis)
Fazit: schreibs einfach ab, leg den Account still und warte bis deine Sachen vorhanden sind, dann kannste ihn ja wieder aktivieren *fg*

Gruß


----------



## muffel28 (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sei mir nicht böse aber machst Du Dich nicht einwenig lächerlich. Wieviele Spiele versprechen was, was sie dann nicht halten. 

Wieso spielst du Deinen Char üebrhaupt auf Lvl 70 wenn es Dich so stört.

Berufe funktionieren und werden mit den nächsten Updates sicher verbessert und erweitert.
PVP Massenschlachten (falls Du das gemeint hast) gibts es auch, nur dauert das bis die Gildenstätte ausgebaut sind. Dann müsste das auch funzen.
Dx10 steht nirgends wo das es benödigt wird. Auf der Schachtel steht Dx10 WIRD UNTERSTÜTZT!!! Mehr und nicht weniger!


Wenn jeder dahergelaufene rechtliche Schritte gegen Spielerhersteller einbringt dann gibts nur nocht klagen wegen jeden Sch....! Der eine vermisst ein Future welches wo geworben wurde oder es im Spiel dann anders zu machen ist. Der andere klagft weil die Screens schöner und besser waren als das wirkliche Spiel.

Sorry, aber man kanns auch übertreiben.


----------



## Jazzsy (2. Juli 2008)

Grüße,

mal auch kurz meinen Senf zum Thema beitragen. Ich bin selber bei einem Rechtsanwalt und ich würde leider sagen, lern draus. Ich hab auch AoC angespielt und war minder begeister (bezahlte Beta und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Ich kann das schon verstehen, dass du stinkig bist wegen dem im Grunde rausgeschmissenen Geld. Aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass du keine RS hast. Und wenn du eine hast wird es wohl schwer werden, eine zu finden die die Kosten des Prozesses übernimmt. Würde im schlimmsten Fall heißen, du hättest die Kosten für was auch immer zu tragen, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die nicht irgendwo eine schönes Klauselchen verpackt haben, um mit ihren Sachen durchzukommen. Spar Dir lieber Nerven und Zeit, denn es würde wohl immer auf einen Prozess rauslaufen, denn freiwillig werden sie dir das Geld nicht geben. Würden die ohne Prozess zahlen, hätten die am gleichen Tag 100000 Anfragen von anderen Spielern, die auch ihr Geld wieder haben wollen.


----------



## Plasticax (2. Juli 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Hier wirst du keinen rechtlichen Rat bekommen weil :
> 
> A) Es verboten ist wenn man kein Rechtanwalt ist, eine rechtliche Auskunft zu geben.
> ...




Absoluter blödsinn! Warum sollte das verboten sein??? Ich denke er fragt nicht in welchem paragraph das un das steht, er fragt nur ob er was gegen FC in der Hand hat! Lang nicht mehr sowas dummes gelesen wie eben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann dürfte man ja nicht mal n bulle (ist kein rechtsanwalt hat net mal Jura oder so studiert) ob man gegen den und den Strafanzeige machen dürfte, das wäre ja dann auch ne "rechtliche auskunft" - also schon mal deswgen total unlogisch -.-

und @ topic 

ich glaube du kannst nichts dagegen tun: Jeder Politiker macht beim Wahlkampf versprechungen, die er dann doch nicht hält, kenne kein politiker der Neuzeit der deshalb ne anzeige gegriegt hat....


----------



## Efgrib (2. Juli 2008)

Nachdem das unselige Rechtsberatungsgesetz von 1935 (enthielt ein Verbot der Rechtsberatung durch Nicht-Anwälte) zum Jahreswechsel 2007/2008 (plusminus ein paar Tage) aufgehoben und durch das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz ersetzt wurde, besteht die legale Möglichkeit, außergerichtlich gebührenfreie Rechtsauskünfte auch von Nicht-Anwälten zu erhalten. Diese müssen aber nicht rechtsverbindlich sein!


----------



## Netskater (2. Juli 2008)

Mein Gott, der TE hat nur freundlich gefragt.

Und der erste Rat ist immer noch, probieren geht über studieren.

Energie und Aufwand werden sich wohl nicht lohnen. Möglich könnte aber doch trotzdem sein, wenn bei zb. die Software nicht läuft oder so läuft das es zu regelmässigen Systemcrashes kommt. Dazu müsste man aber intensiv googlen nachschauen, nachfragen, wie denn die Gesetzeslage überhaupt aussieht.

Es geht auch manchmal über Kulanz.

Ich würd aber net soviel Energie mehr reinsetzen weil der Kauf schon wahrscheinlich länger her ist, und wieder ne andere Gesetzeslage dasteht.

Auf buffed verkaufen ist net, aber ev. drücken dien Auge zu wenn du fragst ob du es hier zum Tausch gegen sacred, d2 oder ähnliches anbieten kannst (ab 18 j. natürlich)


----------



## Logeras (2. Juli 2008)

muffel28 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du hast ja mal null Plan. Wo bitte gehen die Berufe? Wo bitte ist der Pvp-Content? Die PvP-Massenschlachten wirste auch in 4 Monaten nicht haben,zumindest nicht bevor Funcom an ihre Engine was verbessern.Das sind alles Sachen die schon in der Beta bemängelt wurden und bis heute nicht richtig gefixed wurden. Berufe sind teilweise sogar neue Bugs dazu gekommen.Dein DX 10 gequatsche ist genauso blödsinn. Definitv wurde AoC mit Inhalt beworben der nicht integriert ist.


----------



## Belana (2. Juli 2008)

Hmm, versteh die ganze Weinerei hier net. 

Welche konkrete Zusicherung, den Inhalt des Spieles betreffend, ist denn nicht eingehalten worden? Das habe ich bisher noch nicht verstanden.

Aber ohne das zu wissen, kann keiner sagen, dass "Versprechen" nicht gehalten worden sind.


----------



## La Saint (2. Juli 2008)

Plasticax schrieb:


> und @ topic
> 
> ich glaube du kannst nichts dagegen tun ....



Das sehe ich auch so.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das was Funcom hier treibt hart an der Grenze zur Wirtschaftskriminalität. Aber, man wird nichts dagegen machen können. Ich bin sicher, das eine Firma wie Funcom sich 1 oder 2 festangestelle Rechtsanwälte leisten kann, die das Geschäftsgebaren auf rechtliche Probleme abgeklopfen. Abgesehen davon, Funcom sitzt in Norwegen. Wer weiß, welches nationale Recht dort gilt.

Ok, ich bin auch sauer, weil ich das Gefühl habe über den Tisch gezogen worden zu sein. Aber mehr noch ärgere ich mich über mich selber, weil ich ein zweites Mal auf den gleichen Trick hereingefallen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Vor einigen Jahren hatte sich die deutsche Firma Ascaron mit Sacred ein vergleichbares Husarenstück geleistet hat. Der Ablauf war wie bei AoC, auch wenn es sich bei Sacred um ein Singleplayerspiel handelte (Das kann man so sagen, denn der Online-Multiplayerteil hat nie ernsthaft funktioniert). Erst wurde das Spiel durch die Medien gehyped, als der Nachfolger von Diablo2 gefeiert, und nach dem Release kam dann die große Ernüchterung. Was da als Vollpreisspiel im Regal stand hatte gerade mal Alpha-Qualität. Dann kam das übliche "Patch as Patch can" bis das Spiel allmählich aus Regalen und den Medien verschwand. Der Fa. Ascaron hat das aber nicht ernsthaft geschadet. Zur Zeit arbeiten die gerade an Sacred2, wie ich gehört habe. Was übrigens für mich bedeutet, die Spieler wollen einfach verarscht werden.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Black007 (2. Juli 2008)

ich will ja nicht unhöfflich werden aber du hast nen knall selbst Blizzard verspricht viel und kommt nichts also würde ich mal sagen ueberlege vorher was du schreibst weil das kindergarten ist was du hier schreibst


----------



## muffel28 (2. Juli 2008)

Passt ich verklage Blizzard nun weil ich vor 2 Monaten noch 70g für mein Reittier bezahlen musste, und mit dem letzten Wochenupdate ist es um einiges vielmehr billiger geworden. Ich forder von Blizzard die differenz retour. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte keine Kommentare dazu, werd sie e net lesen. Wie gesagt es wird immer mit was geworben oder so das dann in spielen oder Programmen nicht vorhanden ist. Hätte da ein paar beispiele (Sony, Microsoft, usw.)

Hat schon mal wer überlegt gegen ein Spiel zu klagen weil die versprochene mindestspieldauer von 20 Std zB nur 8 Stunden dauerte und das Spiel auch 60 Euro kostete???????????????   Nö!!!


Wurscht!

Wenn einem das Spiel nicht zusagt, es wird keiner gezwungen weiter zu spielen. 

Verkaufs im internet inkl dem Account und Du bekommst a bissi was retour!!!


----------



## Bornon (2. Juli 2008)

Der einzige Punkt den ich mir vorstellen könnte, der auch durchsetzbar erscheint wäre das Fehlen einer zugesicherten Eigenschaft im Bezug auf DirectX10. 
Das gibt es nämlich definitiv nicht und es wird groß damit geworben.
Eventuell liegt hier sogar ein Verstoß gegen das Telemediengesetz vor, das es den Unternehmen verbietet einem Verbraucher unwahre Tatsachen in seiner Werbung vorzuspiegeln.

Ich für meinen Teil werde das Spiel behalten, da die fehlenden Inhalte und Features sicherlich (oder hoffentlich) noch nachgeliefert werden. 
Mein Abo läuft 6 Monate, habe ich bis dahin auch auf Level 80 nicht alles so, wie angekündigt (z.B. DirectX10 und dergleichen) und immer noch Bugs / Abstürze / fehlende Inhalte, dann trete ich AoC in die Tonne und FC wird an mich nie wieder ein Spiel verkaufen.

Die schlimmsten Kunden sind die, die sich die Unverschämtheiten mit einem Lächeln gefallen lassen und daraus für immer ihre Schlüsse ziehen ... die bekommt ein Unternehmen nie wieder zurück!


----------



## Netskater (2. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Vor einigen Jahren hatte sich die deutsche Firma Ascaron mit Sacred ein vergleichbares Husarenstück geleistet hat. Der Ablauf war wie bei AoC, auch wenn es sich bei Sacred um ein Singleplayerspiel handelte (Das kann man so sagen, denn der Online-Multiplayerteil hat nie ernsthaft funktioniert). Erst wurde das Spiel durch die Medien gehyped, als der Nachfolger von Diablo2 gefeiert, und nach dem Release kam dann die große Ernüchterung. Was da als Vollpreisspiel im Regal stand hatte gerade mal Alpha-Qualität. Dann kam das übliche "Patch as Patch can" bis das Spiel allmählich aus Regalen und den Medien verschwand. Der Fa. Ascaron hat das aber nicht ernsthaft geschadet. Zur Zeit arbeiten die gerade an Sacred2, wie ich gehört habe. Was übrigens für mich bedeutet, die Spieler wollen einfach verarscht werden.
> 
> cu
> Lasaint



Ui, ich habs viel gespäter gespielt auf ein ...@1,5 Ghz oder so, online funzte es prima - aber erst spät nach Release.
Nun weiß ich das SC2 vorher nochmal genauer anschaue - an dieser Stelle auf so einige Spieltests schau..diese vergesse
lieber genausten auf die Community achten werde.

@Bornon, ich versteh dich irgendwie - ich kann nur von alten Zeiten berichten, hatte ein Game so über 82 Prozent - du hast nie vonen einem unzufriedenen gehört. War ev. auch keine Absicht von denen, bis Lvl 20 hätte ich AoC auf jedenfall mindenstens 94 Prozent gegeben - der Rest läßt sich noch immer schnell ändern, durch patches - allerdings las ich dann irgendwann die haben 35 er Gebiet erneuert wo das Gro schon bei 55-80 war....was soll man da noch sagen..Kritiker sind keine Feinde - ich glaub jeder der Buffed Reaktion hätte den auf der schnelle sagen können, hier so da so .. bäm hit- der ein HIT auf Jahre bleibt. Ein Supergrundgerüst hat AoC allemal.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (2. Juli 2008)

Naja zu dem Thema was man rechtliche angaben oder so in einem Forum rein schreiben kann

1: Gibts Foren in dem es nur um rechtliche fragen geht wo meist ein Moderrator drauf antwortet und der weiss dan auch was er sagt (sollte er zumindest)

2: Würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen was andere so schreiben da jeder hins und kunst jeden scheiss rein schreiben kann.

3: Würde ich mir bei so einer sache mal überlegen ob sich das überhaupt lohnt, du musst wissen das alle diese (MMORPG Anbitter ihre gut bezahlen Anwälte haben die etra die AGBs für die schreiben und dafür bezahlt werden das man der Firma so leicht nicht ans Bein pinkeln kann.

4: Könnte man wenn man jetzt in ein Forum was Rechtliches rein schreibt an besseten den § in dem es drin steht zitiren oder am besten vom gesetzbuch linken (das gibts bestimmt ihrgendwo im netz)


----------



## Bornon (2. Juli 2008)

@Netskater: Ich kann mich an Sacred erinnern ... war mein erstes und letztes Game von Ascaron.

Allerdings war ich bei WoW vom ersten Tag an dabei und es hat mir Spaß gemacht bis zum letzten Tag ... dem 20.Mai 2008 mit all seinen Problemchen (jetzt bitte flamen).

Ich sehe in AoC genauso Potential wie damals bei WoW, es gibt einiges was gleichartig ist, vieles was anders ist und einiges was unvergleichlich ist ... von beiden Seiten bzw. Spielen her betrachtet.

Rechtlich dagegen vorzugehen halte ich ehrlich gesagt für unsinnig, da man normalerweise wartet, bis das Spiel einige Zeit am Markt ist und es war doch wirklich vorherzusehen, dass es nicht vom ersten Tag an fehlerfrei sein würde. 
Ich glaube außer PacMan und Tetris hat das kein Spiel wirklich geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helix (2. Juli 2008)

aber jetzt net wirklich im ernst oder ? 

Du willst jetzt aber nicht wirklich Funcom vors Gericht ziehen weill du meinst du willst deine paar Euros zurück ?! 
OMFG

Wo geht nur diese Gesellschaft han... jeder Verklagt jeden und will jeden abzocken.

Und du glaubst ja nicht wirklich das du als keiner Fisch einer Firma wie Funcom irgendwie gefährlich werden kann oder ?
Die Anwaltkosten sind ja schonn mehr als du verlangst.... 

Eifach nur Sinnlos ...

Aber lustig ... leite gibts auf der Welt echt niedlich xD


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Juli 2008)

Helix schrieb:


> aber jetzt net wirklich im ernst oder ?
> 
> Du willst jetzt aber nicht wirklich Funcom vors Gericht ziehen weill du meinst du willst deine paar Euros zurück ?!
> OMFG
> ...


Und in deiner Weltansicht muss scheinbar eine Firma nur groß genug sein, schon kann sie mit Kunden machen was sie will. Aha.


----------



## St1ck1e (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auch ein Mensch der ein sehr ausgeprägtes Rechtbewusstsein hat. Und ich sehe das ganz genau so. Eine zugesicherte Eigenschaft ist nicht vorhanden. Eine solcher Mangel kann gerügt werden und man kann sich hier im Normalfall mit dem lieferant/Hersteller auseinandersetzen.

Sicherlich bist du im Recht. Ganz bestimmt sogar. Nur muss man hier auch den Kosten/Nutzenfaktor unter die Lupe nehemen.

Du hast bereits Zeit, evtl. sinnlose Zeit in dieses Spiel gesteckt. Jetzt ist die Frage wieviel Zeit du in die "Wiedergutmachung" stecken möchtest, weil hier sehr also wirklich sehr viel Zeit benötigt wird das alles einem Anwalt etc. zu erklären.

Auch werden die Kosten die du dafür aufwenden wirst weit höher sein als die angesprochenen 65 Euro.

Ich würde dir folgendes empfehlen. Schreib doch einfach an Funcom, wie du dich fühlst und das du es sehr schade findest etc. Dann noch ein paar Fakten dazu. Die werden sicherlich antworten auch wenn das ein paar Wochen dauern kann und dann siehst du ja wie sie reagieren.

Eine "HARTE" Nummer mit Anwalt, Gericht etc. durchzuziehen ist sicherlich zu Aufwendig und zu teuer. darüber hinaus kann ich mir vorstellen, das als du die AGB mit dem aufreizen/installieren der Software anerkannt hast du all deine Rechte etc. verwirkt hast. Softwareprodukte haben meist Klauseln in Ihren AGBS in denen es heisst, dass keine Gewähr für die korrekte funktion oder Schäden die durch die Software angerichtet wurden übernommen werden.

Also Grundsätzlich: Es ist hart, gemein und unfair aber es wird wenig Hoffnung geben.


----------



## Qwalle (2. Juli 2008)

Bullweit schrieb:


> Da hätteste dir bei der Installation schon durchlesen müssen, was in den "AGBs" zum Spiel steht.




will ja nicht klugscheissen, aber das heisst agb - oder sagst du "allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungs?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten btt:

hast keine chance - wenn dann nur kulanzanfrage, aber wenn sie das einmal machen und das raus kommt, dann kann sich glaub ich jeder denken, was passiert.

so far vom fons


greetz


----------



## Nerdavia (2. Juli 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Hier wirst du keinen rechtlichen Rat bekommen weil :
> 
> A) Es verboten ist wenn man kein Rechtanwalt ist, eine rechtliche Auskunft zu geben.
> Es hier keinen Rechtsanwalt gibt, also das folgende nur dummes Geschwätz von Bruder des Bruders vom dem man gehört hat.





Zu A.

Das stimmt so seit dem 1.Juli nicht mehr....mach dich da mal schlau....Experten dürfen nun auch rechtlichen Rat geben ;-)


----------



## Kalyptus (2. Juli 2008)

Bullweit schrieb:


> Zu A: Stimmt nur eingeschränkt, da man seine öffentliche Meinung Preis geben kann wie man lustig ist und die Person ja auf den Rat hört, obwohl sie weiß, dass die Person kein Rechtsanwalt ist. Hier ist wieder eine Auslegungssache wie weit der rechtliche Rat geht.
> 
> Zu B: Ich kenne zufällig sogar 2 Rechtsanwälte die WoW spielen und einen der Counter Strike spielt, also besser nicht drauf los labern wenn man selber keine Ahnung hat.




A) Eine öffendliche Meinung ist eine Meinung, kein rechtlicher Rat, der iergendwo bestand hat. Und es steht doch wohl rechtlicher Rat da oder. Lesen Bub net schwätzen.

 Hat sich HIER iergendein Rechtsanwalt geäusert. Wohl nicht. Auch hier den Effekt den ich angesprochen habe, Herr Lehrer ich kenne da jemanden, der ...... 
Geschwätz von Deiner Seite sonst nichts.


----------



## Mway (2. Juli 2008)

Ach du Scheisse, was hab ich hier wieder angeleiert.

Die habe ganz normal über einen Mißstand berichtet und gefragt wie man ihn beseitigen kann. Ich habe nichts von Verklagen oder sonstigem sagen, rechtliche Schritte können auch eine Abmahung schriftlicher Natur an FC sein, was wiederum nichts anderes ist wie ein Brief.

Also man kann doch auch normal diskutieren ohen wieder auszuarten.

FC hat nunmal Sachen beworben die es nicht gibt, und das ist nicht ok FERTIG AUS.

Die Telekom ist grösser und wenn die Geld verlangt obwohl euer Telefon 1 Monat nicht ging, würdet ihr doch auch nicht sagen ich zahlt halt mal,weil die bestimmt Rechtsanwälte haben.

Ich war selbst selbständig und habe gelernt, wer nicht laut genug schreit wird nicht gehört, und bleibt immer ein armes Würstchen.

(Naja ok ich hab laut geschriehen und bin immer noch ein armes Würstchen ^^)


----------



## Netskater (3. Juli 2008)

Mway schrieb:


> Ach du Scheisse, was hab ich hier wieder angeleiert.
> 
> Die habe ganz normal über einen Mißstand berichtet und gefragt wie man ihn beseitigen kann. Ich habe nichts von Verklagen oder sonstigem sagen, rechtliche Schritte können auch eine Abmahung schriftlicher Natur an FC sein, was wiederum nichts anderes ist wie ein Brief.
> 
> ...



Deine Frage ist durchaus berechtigt, auch was Testberichte angeht müssten diese Objektiv sein. Mich würd interessieren
ob die alle ne Klausel eingebaut haben ala unser Testbericht muß nicht ev. der Wahrheit entspechen oder kann extrem von anderen Meinungen abweichen.

Deine Frage interessiert ne Menge, den Fall so hatten wir noch nicht - selbst nicht mit Windows, das brauchte man ja auch noch.

Jedenfalls ist mir kein Fall bekannt in der Art - von der Werbung her - sollte sich ev. mal ein Spezialist (das sind Leute die nicht blind schreien "geht alles nicht") äüßern.


----------



## Emptybook (3. Juli 2008)

dann könntest du ja auch die spielzeit einfordern die du bei jedem server down bei WoW verliesrt 

auf der gamecard steht 60 tage spielzeit 

aber wennse jede woche severwarten sind das keine 60 tage mehr weil sie eben die server downzeit miteinrechnen also als spielzeit sehen 

aber ich konnte noch nie spielen wenn die server down waren also ist es wohl eher geklaute spielzeit 

das ist dann genauso nicht eingehaltenes werbeversprechen wie mit  der gamecard den es sind keine 60 tage spielzeit die man hat sondern weniger drum dürften sie eig. garnicht mit 60 tagen spielzeit werben

und wenn ich in wirtschaft aufgepasst habe könnte man sie verklagen und oder eben sein geld zurückverlangen genau das gleiche kannst du auch bei FC einfordern und ja du bist rechtlich gesehen besser dran / genau wie  mit dirctX10 damit wird geworben auf der packung /
aber es unterstützt nur 9 im mom


----------



## Nuscha (3. Juli 2008)

Ja in der tat. Du hast völlig recht. Auf jedem Nahrungsmittelprodukt das Verpackt ist muss
exakt draufstehen was drin ist. Jeder Mediziner muss exakt begründen warum er wie was 
gemacht hat.

Ich denke wir Kunden haben ein recht darauf das wir nicht verarscht werden.
Auch wenn einige sich bereitwillig verarschen lassen. Aber das ist deren Massochismus. 

ich würde dir aber raten zum Rechtsanwalt zu gehen oder zum Verbraucherschutz. 
Die Kompetenz die hier verbreitet wird muss man mit vorsicht betrachten.
Mann weiss nie wer dahintersteckt mit welchem absichten.

Ich werd das spiel nun zum zweiten mal tauschen. Es geht immer noch nicht. Der Launcher
will einfach nicht starten. Solche probs hatte ich seit ewigkeiten mit keinem Spiel mehr
und ich bin sprich und ergreifend sauer. Ich könnte nie so süchtig sein das ich über all dies 
hinwegsehe und mit tiefrosaroter Brille einfach alles ignoriere was sich da anheuft.

Hier kann es nur eine message an FunCom geben : Bald massiv nachlegen. Ein spielbares produkt 
in der beworbenen Struktur. Ansonsten ist das sprich und ergreifend betrug


----------



## Kartob (3. Juli 2008)

Ich selbst würde mir nie die Mühe machen FC zu verklagen. Allerdings finde ich es gut wenn einige sich diese Mühe machen, denn letztlich tun diese etwas für uns alle.

Mich wundert allerdings wie viele hier im Forum irgendwelche Klauseln aus der ABG einfach so akzeptieren. Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufen brauche ich keinesfalls mir die AGB des Herstellers vorher im Internet anzuschauen. Wenn auf der Packung Angaben wie zum Beispiel DX10 gemacht werden kann keine AGB dieses nachträglich einschränken. Es ist ja bekannt das zum Beispiel Blizz fast jede Klage in Deutschland verloren hat bei welcher sie sich auf ihrer AGB beriefen. Leider waren diese Klagen meist von Goldverkäufen.

In den achtziger Jahren gab es sogar ein Gerichtsurteil welches entschied, dass bei Produkten wie Spiele zu umfangreiche AGB prinzipiell gegenstandslos sind, da es keinen Kunden zuzumuten sei für ein simples Spiel lange AGB zu studieren. Auch wenn er diese mit dem Knopf akzeptieren weggeklickt hat, hat er sie nicht angenommen so sie länger als zwei Seiten in normalgrosser Schrift sind. Ich weiß zwar nicht ob dieses alte Urteil heute noch gültig ist oder von einem höheren Gericht gekippt wurde, aber auf jeden Fall kann eine AGB niemals Versprechungen welche vor dem Kauf auf Verpackung oder in offizieller Werbung des Herstellers gemacht wurden relativieren.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (3. Juli 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> A) Es verboten ist wenn man kein Rechtanwalt ist, eine rechtliche Auskunft zu geben.
> Es hier keinen Rechtsanwalt gibt, also das folgende nur dummes Geschwätz von Bruder des Bruders vom dem man gehört hat.



wo er recht hat, hat er recht.

Aber zu B.) Möchte ich noch folgendes sagen: Überlegt Euch vor einem Rechtsstreit ob der Streitwert auch wirklich über den Prozesskosten liegt....sonst könnt ihr auch ziemlich schnell viel Geld verlieren...


----------



## Netskater (3. Juli 2008)

Bornon schrieb:


> @Netskater: Ich kann mich an Sacred erinnern ... war mein erstes und letztes Game von Ascaron.



Jo glaub ich dir gern, ich wunder mich halt nur - weil ichs viel später nach einem Tipp auf der Suche was geholt hab,
ich bin glaub ich einmal auf den Desktop geknallt wenn überhaupt, und auch in Multiplayermode keine Probs.
Ich war erstaunt das es ne deutsche Spieleschmiede gab, die sowas auch konnte, obsn PC Fehler war oder so, obs
mehre hatten obs gefixt wurde keine Ahnung.


----------



## Norei (3. Juli 2008)

Kartob schrieb:


> Wenn auf der Packung Angaben wie zum Beispiel DX10 gemacht werden kann keine AGB dieses nachträglich einschränken.


Auch das wird vor Gericht nicht viel helfen. Du kannst nämlich auf einem Rechner mit DX10 AoC wunderbar spielen. Von daher wird DX10 im Sinne des Gesetzes unterstützt. Dass die speziellen Features nicht funktionieren, ist eine andere Sache, allerdings bezweifle ich, dass das vor Gericht durchsetzbar ist.

Sprich mit dem Verkäufer, schreib an Funcom und verkauf im Zweifelsfall den Account. Mehr wird vermutlich nicht gehen.


----------



## mantigore666 (3. Juli 2008)

Mway schrieb:


> Dann bleibt mir wohl nur über, für mich eine Strich drunter zu ziehen und insgeheim zu hoffen, daß FC ihre Rechnung für diese "Kompetenz" bekommt.



hm...  anfangs sah ich deinen thread ja noch irgendwie objektiv und wollte dir raten, es einfach über den händler zu versuchen....  aber dieser satz zielt nun doch sehr in die richtung "ich mag das spiel nicht, also sollen auch andere keinen spass dran haben"
sind wir ehrlich, was bei spielen - und ALLEN produkten - angepriesen wird, ist MARKETING, also WERBUNG.

da gibts autos, die - von unsichtbaren stahlseilen gezogen - sprungschanzen hinauffahren; waschmittel, die "ei, blut, und kakao" entfernen, selbst wenns der kerl 10 wochen lang versteckt hatte gg
nur funktionieren wird davon nix, wenn du so ein teil zuhause hast .....
fazit : gehst du mit den firmen auch immer vor gericht ? wäre nämlich sinnvoll, denn eins muss klar sein : werbung LÜGT und BESCHÖNIGT immer - welcome in the real life  ;-)

und um den bezug zu aoc wieder herzustellen : die inhalte werden alle kommen, sie sind nur nicht SOFORT verfügbar ...  also haben sie es allenfalls "beschönigt" aber sicher niemanden betrogen ...


----------



## peebee (3. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> hm...  anfangs sah ich deinen thread ja noch irgendwie objektiv und wollte dir raten, es einfach über den händler zu versuchen....  aber dieser satz zielt nun doch sehr in die richtung "ich mag das spiel nicht, also sollen auch andere keinen spass dran haben"
> sind wir ehrlich, was bei spielen - und ALLEN produkten - angepriesen wird, ist MARKETING, also WERBUNG.
> 
> da gibts autos, die - von unsichtbaren stahlseilen gezogen - sprungschanzen hinauffahren; waschmittel, die "ei, blut, und kakao" entfernen, selbst wenns der kerl 10 wochen lang versteckt hatte gg
> ...


Mein Gott, warum erkennt denn niemand den Unterschied zwischen Werbung (Fernsehspot, Zeitungsanzeige etc.) und Produktinformationen (technische Daten, Anforderungen etc.)?
Ein Fernsehspot muss nicht unbedingt die tatsächlichen Eigenschaften eines Produkts zeigen, die Produkinformationen auf zum Beispiel einer Verpackung oder auf einem Datenblatt hingegen schon. Wenn auf der Verpackung steht "Unterstützt DirectX 10", dann muss das Produkt das auch zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs unterstützen. Und damit ist nicht gemeint, daß es auf Rechnern mit DirectX 10 läuft, sondern diese speziellen Eigenschaften auch nutzt. Ebenso verhält es sich mit den AoC-Verpackungen, auf denen stand, daß der Erwerb der PreOrder-Box zum vorzeitigen Spielen berechtigt (ohne den Hinweis, daß das zusätzlich kostet und es nur eine limitierte Platzanzahl gibt).

Dies sind schon ausreichend Gründe, das Spiel beim Händlcer umzutauschen, bzw. ihm die Gelegenheit zur Mangelbeseitigung zu geben. Jeder Händler hat Anspruch darauf, dies drei Mal zu probieren, bevor es zu einer Wandlung kommt. Allerdings ist das bei Software so eine Sache, der a) der Händler gar keine Möglichkeit hat, den Mangel selstständig zu beseitigen und b) er auch keine konkrete Aussage treffen kann, wann der Hersteller dazu in der Lage ist. Deshalb sind die Händler in der Regel so kulant, ein Spiel mit so gravierenden Mängeln sofort umzutauschen.

Inwiefern man persönlich rechtlich gegen Funcom vorgehen kann, weiß ich nicht. Allerdings verstößt dieses Verhalten seitens Funcom ganz klar gegen das UWG (Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb).


----------



## Neglli (3. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin kein Rechtsanwalt und das folgende ist ohne Gewähr und berut auf gehörtem und/oder gelesenem.
Soweit mir bekannt hätte man gute Chancen in diesem Fall recht zu bekommen.
Denn: 
1. Es wurden Sachen beworben die nicht vorhanden sind (und das gilt auch bei PC spielen)
2. Selbst wenn wie von anderen angemerkt bei Trailern ect gestanden hätte das so nicht das fertige Spiel ist oder du die AGB ohne durchzulesen weggeckilt hast, hat man die möglichkeit den Vertrag rückwirkend zu kündigen (wird oft bei so betrugs Seiten im Internet gemacht wo dann im kleingedruckten steht das es dochwas kostet)

Aber an meiner Stelle würde ich als aller aller erstes, zurück zum Händler gehen und das Spiel umtauschen denn es ist ein Produkt mit mängeln (es fehlen sachen die Beworben werden und das ist nicht zulässig) und mit der Pre Paid card hätte ich das auch probiert, weil mit dieser hast du dir ja praktisch gesehen die Leistung gekauft das Spiel wie beworben zu spielen und das war auch nicht der Fall.
Bei einer Überweisung würde ich bei der Bank anrufen und diese Rückgängig machen.


----------



## Azddel (3. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> hm...  anfangs sah ich deinen thread ja noch irgendwie objektiv und wollte dir raten, es einfach über den händler zu versuchen....  aber dieser satz zielt nun doch sehr in die richtung "ich mag das spiel nicht, also sollen auch andere keinen spass dran haben"
> sind wir ehrlich, was bei spielen - und ALLEN produkten - angepriesen wird, ist MARKETING, also WERBUNG.
> 
> da gibts autos, die - von unsichtbaren stahlseilen gezogen - sprungschanzen hinauffahren; waschmittel, die "ei, blut, und kakao" entfernen, selbst wenns der kerl 10 wochen lang versteckt hatte gg
> ...



Sind die Vergleiche mit dem Auto und dem Waschmittel ernst gemeint?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Dass Werbung lügt und beschönigt, steht sicherlich außer Frage. Aber man muss trotzdem ein bißchen differenzieren. Wenn ein Auto ne Skisprungschanze hochfährt, weiß jeder, aber wirklich jeder, dass da ein Trick im Spiel ist. Und niemand wird glauben, das dann selber nachmachen zu können. Vielmehr soll dadurch doch bloß, in übertriebener Metaphorik, die Stärke und Güte des Produkts angepriesen werden. So im-übertragenen-Sinn-mäßig, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine. Das zählt dann auch sicherlich nicht als Lüge, sondern eher als Stilmittel.
Wenn allerdings auf einer Spielepackung steht, dass das Produkt gewisse technische Standards unterstützt, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass wir hier schon den einen entscheidenden Schritt über die Werbung hinaus sind. Was dort steht, muss wörtlich genommen werden. Wenn ich mir ne Lampe kaufe, auf deren Packung steht, dass sie mit 100-Watt-Birnen funktioniert, ich kann dann aber nur 75-Watt-Birnen reindrehen - dann werde ich sicherlich nicht die Herstellerfirma verklagen, aber einfach so hinnehmen werde ich den Fehler auch nicht.
Und um den Bezug zu deinem letzten Absatz herzustellen: woher weißt du, dass die beworbenen Inhalte alle noch kommen werden? Wer hat dir das gesagt? Und wie kannst du dir sicher sein, wenn es sich doch bloß um Werbung handelt?

Grüße.

Edith sagt:
@peebee: zwei Doofe ein Gedanke?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodelik (3. Juli 2008)

Könnte mir mal jemand erzählen um welche features es genau geht?

Das kann ich dem thread irgendwie nicht entnehmen.

lol

Ich seh hier nur 3 seiten voll mit blabla.


----------



## Bullweit (3. Juli 2008)

> A) Eine öffendliche Meinung ist eine Meinung, kein rechtlicher Rat, der iergendwo bestand hat. Und es steht doch wohl rechtlicher Rat da oder. Lesen Bub net schwätzen.
> 
> Hat sich HIER iergendein Rechtsanwalt geäusert. Wohl nicht. Auch hier den Effekt den ich angesprochen habe, Herr Lehrer ich kenne da jemanden, der ......
> Geschwätz von Deiner Seite sonst nichts.



Zu A): Wie einer meiner Vorredner bereits gesagt hat darf dir jeder Dödel einen rechtlichen Rat geben! Nur wenn ein Mandant in einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei anruft , darf die Sekretärin keinen rechtlichen Rat geben, da der Mandant sonst in der Annahme ist das dieser Rat richtig ist, obwohl es nicht der Anwalt selber war. Wenn es ein Bereich ist in dem ich mich, oder eine Kollegin gut auskennt, darf ich rechtlich auch einen Rat geben, weil sich ein Anwalt nicht mit jedem Scheiß befasst. 

Zu : Woher weißt du dass denn? Kennst du jeden Buffed user mit RL-Namen und Beruf oder wie? Ich denke nicht!! Außerdem habe ich nicht gesagt ich kenne einen der gesagt hat, sondern ich habe gesagt ich kenne RA'e die auch zocken, weshalb man davon ausgehen kann, das evtl. auch hier Rechtsanwälte vertreten sind. Daher kann man nicht von vornherein sagen hier gibt es keine.


----------



## Mayroi (3. Juli 2008)

das mit dem rückwirkend einfach kündigen geht nur bei vorspielung falscher tatsachen bzw wenn man wissentlich sachen so einordnet das man sie nicht sehen kann. das heißt wenn funcom die ganzen sachen zurück nimmt irgendwoooooooo in einer ecke auf der fc seite wo man es NICHT findet. von einem normalen vertrag kannste 14 tage nach kauf zurück treten so sind die normalen gesetze... maximal 4 wochen je nach kulanz. danach biste damit ein verstanden hm 4 wochen sind vorbei^^ du warst mit einverstanden also sache erledigt

und diese begründung dx10 geht net... na? was steht KLAR UND DEUTLICH bei funcom? das es im august fertig implementiert wird weil sich fehler ergeben haben 

die ganzen sachen sind hier sehr lustig zu lesen: geh zum anwalt mach dies mach das bla fc fanbois die sagen bringt nix... 

ach ja und an den der das launcher problem hat: 
wenn der launcher nicht startet und du das spiel schon mehr fach umgetauscht hast: sicher das es an den cd´s liegt^^?


einfach den mund aufreißen das ist toll wenn der käse nicht schmeckt aber in der werbung angepriesen wird das er der leckerste ist und alle ihn lieben. bringste ihn zurück?
und die vergleiche mit lebensmitteln und autos sind begründet ist alles ein und die selbe marktwirtschaft alles das selbe prinzip und ihr glaubt ernsthaft funcom weiß nicht wie es sich rechtlich absichert?


----------



## etmundi (3. Juli 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Dass Werbung lügt und beschönigt, steht sicherlich außer Frage. Aber man muss trotzdem ein bißchen differenzieren. Wenn ein Auto ne Skisprungschanze hochfährt, weiß jeder, aber wirklich jeder, dass da ein Trick im Spiel ist.



Namaste
nur das dabei kein Trick im Spiel war. das auto wurde nur abgesichert. Hab mal nen Breicht über den Spot im Fernsehn gesehn.
Bevor ichs vergesse - Klugscheißer Modus off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Juli 2008)

Wen du etwas kaufst kannst du vom Vertrag zurücktreten, wenn es  z.B: einen Sachmangel hat
Einer dieser möglichen Sachmängel wäre:
*
Eignung zum vertraglichen vorausgesetzten Gebrauch *

_Fehlt es an einer (besonderen) Vereinbarung über die Beschaffenheitsmerkmale der Kaufsache, wie es häufig bei Geschäften des alltäglichen Lebens der Fall ist, kommt es auf die Eignung zu der nach dem Vertrag vorausgesetzten Verwendung an. Lässt sich den Vereinbarungen also ein bestimmter vorgesehener Gebrauch der Ware entnehmen, muss sie gerade für diesen Einsatz tauglich sein und die dazu notwendigen Eigenschaften aufweisen. _

(Quelle Wikipedia)

Das heißt wenn du das, was du da gekauft hast,  nicht zu dem eigentlichen Zweck nutzen kannst.

Wenn du also ein MMORP kaufst und es aber nicht nutzen kannst, kannst du es zurückgeben (eventuell hat der Hersteller das Recht nachzubessern)
Ob die Ware nun nutzbar ist oder nicht wird sicherlich strittig sein und müsste im Zweifel von einem  (Zivil)Gericht geklärt werden


----------



## Azddel (3. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> nur das dabei kein Trick im Spiel war. das auto wurde nur abgesichert. Hab mal nen Breicht über den Spot im Fernsehn gesehn.
> Bevor ichs vergesse - Klugscheißer Modus off
> 
> ...


 Ok. Man lernt nie aus. Danke für die Info. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peebee (3. Juli 2008)

Mayroi schrieb:


> und diese begründung dx10 geht net... na? was steht KLAR UND DEUTLICH bei funcom? das es im august fertig implementiert wird weil sich fehler ergeben haben


Vollkommen irrelevant!
Es gilt der Zeitpunkt des Kaufs, nicht ein willkürlich von Funcom später genannter Zeitpunkt.

Wäre ja so, als ob ich ein Auto kaufe, das laut technischer Daten ein Sechsgang-Getriebe haben soll, der Verkäufer bei Fahrzeugübergabe dann aber sagt, daß die Gänge fünf und sechs erst in vier Monaten nachgeliefert werden.

Deshalb nochmal: Was auf der Packung steht, muss auch im Spiel enthalten sein, sonst Sachmangel!


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Juli 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Deshalb nochmal: Was auf der Packung steht, muss auch im Spiel enthalten sein, sonst Sachmangel!



Nicht ganz. um ein Sachmangel zu sein muss es schon ein echter *Mangel* sein

wenn also auf der Packung steht "im Spiel gibt es 1000 verschiedene Waffen" und es sind aber nur 890  ist dass ziemlich sicher noch kein echter Sachmangel


----------



## Mayroi (4. Juli 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Vollkommen irrelevant!
> Es gilt der Zeitpunkt des Kaufs, nicht ein willkürlich von Funcom später genannter Zeitpunkt.
> 
> Wäre ja so, als ob ich ein Auto kaufe, das laut technischer Daten ein Sechsgang-Getriebe haben soll, der Verkäufer bei Fahrzeugübergabe dann aber sagt, daß die Gänge fünf und sechs erst in vier Monaten nachgeliefert werden.
> ...




ich geh dann mal blizzard anzeigen


----------



## xXEVAXx (4. Juli 2008)

sorry wenn ich das sage aber wie kann man nur so blööd sein ???
ich wollte mir auch AoC holen aber habe es nicht.

warum nicht ? ganz einfach ich wollte erst abwarten spiel inhalte sehen.
ich bin damals mit hellgate london auch auf die schnauze gefallen weil ich auch zu blööd war und es auf jedenfall haben wollte.

denk mal an die anderen spiele wie wow, herr der ringe oder diablo die waren auch  für viele beim ersten tag wo man sie spielen konnte
auch nicht das was man erwartet hat.

also mein tip gib dem spiel zeit denn jedes spiel muss erst reifen^^



cya


----------



## Ronma (4. Juli 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Hier wirst du keinen rechtlichen Rat bekommen weil :
> A) Es verboten ist wenn man kein Rechtanwalt ist, eine rechtliche Auskunft zu geben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abseits vom Thema also vom Grund her um was es geht in dem Thread wusste ich dieses Details noch nich. Aber was ne Bullshit Regel wieder oder? Was is das nur für ein Deutschland  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich tät drauf pfeiffen wenn's drauf ankommen würde und Auskunft geben, kenn mich aber leider nur mit Finanz, Steuer, Bau und Wohnrecht aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Echt mal hier. Das is genau so ein absoluter Dreck wie GEZ Gebühren und dann noch Gema Gebühren wenn du Musik abspielst, die man öffentlich hören kann. Tz... aber die Säcke von Jugendlichen gell die morgens im Zug oder S-Bahn ewig laut aufgedreht Musik hören gell, da klebt keine Gema am Hinterteil...

Was ein Witz dieses Deutschland von der Rechtslage geworden ist. Leute wir sterben hier echt den Paragraphentod. Auf der einen Seite gibt's für jeden piepigen Mist nen Gesetz, auf der anderen Seite wollen sie uns im Fernsehen total verblöden lassen mit Reality Show Schrott ala DSDS oder Dschungelcamp mit Ekelfaktor 100. Was gibt's noch? aja dieses blöde neue deutsche Simple Life mit der Gülcan und dieser Collien da. Mein Gott -,- 5 Minuten mal gesehen beim umschalten wegen Werbung. Was die für einen absoluten Schrott da labern in der Sendung ist nicht mehr zum aushalten.

Naja Internet zappen ist echt interessanter als TV geworden, die letzten 5, 6 Jahre Deutsches Fernsehen kannste vergessen! Kino ist von Jahr zu Jahr auch weniger die Alternative , wenn ich nur dran denke was dieses Jahr scon für ein Filmischer Scheißdreck im Kino lief. Alien vs. Predator 2 z.b. bewirkte das nun endgültig keiner mehr Aliens sehen will. Oder Indiana Jones 4 gell... Mehr Digital aus dem PC als sonstwas...

Hier geht echt alles den Bach runter... ICH BRAUCH NEN KAFFEE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalusa (4. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein Link mit den Verbraucherzentralen der einzelnen Bundesländer:

http://www.vzbv.de/go/linksorga/verbrauche...alen/index.html

Ich würde einfach mal eine E-Mail an meine zuständige Verbraucherzentrale schreiben.

Erstens ist eine Mail billig und zweitens wirst du bei einer Antwort mit Sicherheit schlauer als durch X Seiten Geflamme, Halbwahrheiten und weiß der Kuckuck noch alles in diesem Forum.


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (4. Juli 2008)

Habt ihr schon mal überlegt, das ihr die AGB erst NACH dem Kauf zu sehen bekommt und nicht bei Kaufvertragsabschluß ! AGB sind vor Abschluß des gültigen Kaufvertrages auszuhändigen respektive zur Einsicht zu geben. Warum dies bei Spielen nicht so sein sollte, wird mir immer ein Rätsel sein. Oder gibt es für Software andere Gesetze ? Das der Händler nicht die AGB von FC aushändigen muss, ist mir allerdings auch klar.


----------



## Phrandosina (4. Juli 2008)

Sinlow schrieb:


> kurze anmerkung zum thema sammelkage... das gibt es in deutschland nicht ) (google-Fu hilft)




das ist so nicht richtig. auch in deutschland ist es möglich sammelklagen einzureichen.
bitte, bevor du versuchst auskunft zu etwas zu geben, wofür du erst mal googlen musst, lerne, die richtigen quellen zu nutzen.


----------



## sevendays5 (4. Juli 2008)

da das spiel dir gefällt, aber nur die kleinen mängel die stört, kannste dein acc bis zu 6-12 monate auf pause legen. ein mmo ist zum start immer kacke und braucht seine zeit zum reifen.

blizzard hat auch so einiges versprochen und es nicht eingehalten (die 1. helden klasse erscheint 3 jahre nach ankündigung.)


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juli 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Hier wirst du keinen rechtlichen Rat bekommen weil :
> 
> A) Es verboten ist wenn man kein Rechtanwalt ist, eine rechtliche Auskunft zu geben.
> Es hier keinen Rechtsanwalt gibt, also das folgende nur dummes Geschwätz von Bruder des Bruders vom dem man gehört hat.


zu a) verboten ist es nicht
zu b) wenn ich überlege wieviele paragrphen ich hab lernen müssen in der berufsschule(bin bürokauffrau) die ich heute allerdings auch nicht mehr so zusammenbekomme von wegen welche rechte der käufer hat und welche der verkäufer bzw. auch wann ein geschäft nichtig ist weil keine ahnung was nicht ist

also erzähl hier nicht das keiner ne ahnung hat ausser ein RA

hab das scheiss buch von den gesetzen noch zu hause irgentwo und irgentwo hier in der firma liegt auch noch so ein schönes buch mit lauter paragraphen mit dem man jemand erschlagen könnte rum.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Also rechtlich gesehen wirst du sicher nich den vollen preis zurückbekommen weil ein teil fehlt. Ich kenn mich jetz nich aus ob die einen termin gesetzt haben bis wan sie euch das nachliefern wollen was auch immer fehlt aufjeden fall insofern es zu lange dauert bzw. gar nicht stattfindet könntest du eine preisminderung verlangen sprich einen teil von deinen 65 euro zurückfordern aber sicher nicht alles. (aber ich kenn mich jetz nich genau aus was fehlt des gilt denk ich nur für bonus items oder was auch immer für spielinhalte welches mmo hatte das schon von anfang an da wird nix gehen^^)
Bin zwar kein rechtsanwalt aber fachoberschule wirtschaftszweig sprich ich hab mich mit der scheise auseinanderzusetzten^^ aber ich wett wen du des kurz in google wirfst kriegst auch gleich die genauen paragraphen ausgespuckt


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Also rechtlich gesehen wirst du sicher nich den vollen preis zurückbekommen weil ein teil fehlt. Ich kenn mich jetz nich aus ob die einen termin gesetzt haben bis wan sie euch das nachliefern wollen was auch immer fehlt aufjeden fall insofern es zu lange dauert bzw. gar nicht stattfindet könntest du eine preisminderung verlangen sprich einen teil von deinen 65 euro zurückfordern aber sicher nicht alles. (aber ich kenn mich jetz nich genau aus was fehlt des gilt denk ich nur für bonus items oder was auch immer für spielinhalte welches mmo hatte das schon von anfang an da wird nix gehen^^)
> Bin zwar kein rechtsanwalt aber fachoberschule wirtschaftszweig sprich ich hab mich mit der scheise auseinanderzusetzten^^ aber ich wett wen du des kurz in google wirfst kriegst auch gleich die genauen paragraphen ausgespuckt


und ich habs so in der schule gehasst!
es so ein trockenes thema zudem auch noch zum teil seltsam dahingeschrieben und dann den ganzen scheiss einfach nur sturr lernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Ach die teile mit so täglichen sachen gehen ja noch die kann man selbst gebrauchen^^ aber andere teile...


----------



## Würmchen (4. Juli 2008)

FC heist ja auch nicht fun com

FC steht hier seit jahren schon für financial commerce


----------



## Norei (4. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> und um den bezug zu aoc wieder herzustellen : die inhalte werden alle kommen, sie sind nur nicht SOFORT verfügbar ...  also haben sie es allenfalls "beschönigt" aber sicher niemanden betrogen ...


Genauso wie Housing bei WoW. Bist du dir da 100% sicher, dass alle kommen werden? Funcom hat alleine bei AoC eine große Liste von Versprechungen, die sich nicht eingehalten haben. Ich habe jedenfalls im Juni nichts von PvP-Punkten gesehen,.


----------



## _Gringo_ (4. Juli 2008)

Zwischen Recht haben und Recht bekommen liegt in der Bundesrepublick Deutschland leider ein himmelweiter Unterschied!
Musste ich leider schon oft genug erleben.

Wärst du Amerikaner könntest du wahrscheinlich noch wegen seelicher Grausamkeit 1Mio US Dollar Schadensersatz verlangen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach noch kurtz in den Mac dich an heißem Kaffee verbrühen und du bist ein gemachter Mann.

Zum Thema: Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich daß FC sich vor dem release nicht von einer Armee voller Anwälte hat beraten lassen um klagewellen zu vermeiden, oder?


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (4. Juli 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich daß FC sich vor dem release nicht von einer Armee voller Anwälte hat beraten lassen um klagewellen zu vermeiden, oder?




Wenn die so schlau wären, hätten sie sich jetzt nicht so einen Ärger ins Haus geholt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amorelian (4. Juli 2008)

Mway schrieb:


> Hey, ich will hier nicht ein Flamerthread oder ein Mimim aufmachen, mich würde es nur intressieren, ob ich rechtliche Handhabe gegen FC habe.
> 
> Ich habe mir die Pre-Order von AOG und die CE gekauft, Kaufpreis 65 Euro.
> 
> ...




http://www.brak.de/seiten/01_03.php

http://www.advogarant.de/

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anwaltskammer


Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## TheCampor (4. Juli 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> http://www.brak.de/seiten/01_03.php
> 
> http://www.advogarant.de/
> 
> ...




lol du bist ja ganz schlau ich würde mir mal vorher durchlesen was hier schon alles drin steht und nicht so ne kacke da posten wenns völlig überflüssig ist!


----------



## Mway (4. Juli 2008)

Es wurde zwischenzeitlich mal gefragt, was für Features den gemeint sind.

Es gibt da einige

Z.b 
- Die Berufe. einige Berufe funktioniere nicht. Z.b der Alchi brauch zum Skillen Materialen die es im Spiel garnicht gibt.
- Die Gildenburgen können zwar gebaut werden, haben aber keine Funktion.
- PVP Ränge, Schlachte, XP usw (alles was von FC gesagt wurde) gibt es garnicht.

Nochmal zu Erklärung.

Ich will hier FC nicht wegen 65 Euro oder was auch immer vor Gericht ziehen, den das wäre einfach Blödsinn. Meine Frage sollte her dahin gehen, was ich den mache kann wie z.B

- Schriftliche Abmahnung an Funcom
- Ware zum Händler zurück zu bringen usw............



Zu den Leute die meinen es wäre alles ok so.

In euren Augen könnte ich dann auch Packman (natürlich mit Erlaubnis des Urhebers) in eine neue Verpackung stecken, draufschreiben jetzt ganz neu mit hammer Grafik, nackten Weibern und epischen Kampfscenen ?

Den, nackte Weiber gibt es zwar nicht können ja aber noch kommen
Neue Grafik kann ja auch noch kommen, bzw hat es ja, weil die Schachtel anders aussieht
epische Kampfscenen sind ja vorhanden, den so eine Schlacht zwischen einen grossen und vielen kleinen Punkte kann schon extrem spannend sein, und wenn dann noch die Trauben dazu kommen, nimmt es echt epische Formen an.


----------



## Netskater (6. Juli 2008)

Mway schrieb:


> Es wurde zwischenzeitlich mal gefragt, was für Features den gemeint sind.
> 
> Es gibt da einige
> 
> ...



Na da bietet sich an eine Interssensgruppe zu bilden. Hast du ne Rechtschutzversicherung? Die geben ja meist Auskunft
warum sie einen Fall annehmen oder ablehnen.

Auf jeden Fall wurd so mancher, nach Anwendung solcher - schon mal wesentlich schneller^^.


----------



## Visssion (6. Juli 2008)

also ich würds einfach lassen und auf die 65 &#8364; verzichten ^^ hast halt einfach falsch investiert ^^


----------



## -MH-Elron (6. Juli 2008)

In dem Fall ist es vollkommen egal, ob du Recht hast oder nicht. Jedes deutsche Gericht wird den Fall wegen 65€ einstellen. Mit 100%ger Sicherheit...


----------



## etmundi (6. Juli 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> In dem Fall ist es vollkommen egal, ob du Recht hast oder nicht. Jedes deutsche Gericht wird den Fall wegen 65€ einstellen. Mit 100%ger Sicherheit...




Namaste,
leider falsch. Die Einstellung eines Verfahrens geht nur bei Strafverfahren. Hier würde es sich ja um einen Zivielprozess handeln. Dort muß ein Urteil gefällt werden. Sieht man ja daran, dass die Leute füt jeden Scheiß klagen (ist jetzt nicht auf diesen Fall bezogenk, hier soll sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden und der TE hat ja auch nicht wirklich vor, Klage zu erheben).
Anders sehe es aus, wenn jemand Funcom z.B. wegen Betrugs anzeigen würde. hier gelten völlig andere Spielregeln.

---Klugscheißer-Modus off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (6. Juli 2008)

Mway schrieb:


> - Die Berufe. einige Berufe funktioniere nicht. Z.b der Alchi brauch zum Skillen Materialen die es im Spiel garnicht gibt.
> - Die Gildenburgen können zwar gebaut werden, haben aber keine Funktion.




falsch ...  schlicht und ergreifend falsch...  

es droppen - und das nicht grade selten - alchi-packs, mit genau den fehlenden mats
die "funktion" der gildenburg ist, das man craften kann (funzt in höheren städteleveln recht gut)
und das man belagerungsschlachten austragen kann - was bisher wohl einmal passiert ist 
(es IST also definitiv kein mangel), aber sich da gezeigt hat, das die performance in den keller geht....
das wird nachgebessert, ist aber implantiert....

also irgendwie versuchst du es mit aller gewalt, gelle ?
verklag fc, verschulde dich, lerne aus fehlern und unter schmerzen, ich gönns dir  ;-)


----------



## mattenowie (7. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> falsch ...  schlicht und ergreifend falsch...
> 
> es droppen - und das nicht grade selten - alchi-packs, mit genau den fehlenden mats
> die "funktion" der gildenburg ist, das man craften kann (funzt in höheren städteleveln recht gut)
> ...



ach ne nicht schon wieder du!!

also und das war selbst von fc angekündigt. die gildenstadt in den pve gebieten (also die gebiete wo man net die stadt angreifen kann und ja das gibt es(das war für mantigores)) sollte net nur bonus beim craften durch die speziellen berufsgebäude geben. sondern es sollte auch spezielle buffs für die jeweiligen klassen, durch die klassengebäude geben.

und wie immer

ich bin und bleib dafür

@mantigore666 for president 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Electricwolf (7. Juli 2008)

also ich halt mich jetzt zurück^^, 

was ist es denn genau was dir fehlt mit was geworben wurde??? die epischen schlachten???, Glaub kaum das das wort episch rechtlich festgelegt ist und das kann jeder sich zurecht legen wie er will. Raids gibts zu genüge, wenn du da keine machen kannst machst du was falsch. ansonsten die schlachten sind integriert nur weil du ne andere vorstellung von episch hast als FC wird dir kein gericht der Welt recht geben, vll in Amerika aber wenn du den Anwalt zahlst der das durchbringt, bleib bei den 65€.. kommst billiger davon....Ansonsten wenns das nicht ist würds mich schon interessieren was dir fehlt?

mfg.


----------



## corpescrust (7. Juli 2008)

Electricwolf schrieb:


> also ich halt mich jetzt zurück^^,
> 
> was ist es denn genau was dir fehlt mit was geworben wurde??? die epischen schlachten???, Glaub kaum das das wort episch rechtlich festgelegt ist und das kann jeder sich zurecht legen wie er will. Raids gibts zu genüge, wenn du da keine machen kannst machst du was falsch. ansonsten die schlachten sind integriert nur weil du ne andere vorstellung von episch hast als FC wird dir kein gericht der Welt recht geben, vll in Amerika aber wenn du den Anwalt zahlst der das durchbringt, bleib bei den 65€.. kommst billiger davon....Ansonsten wenns das nicht ist würds mich schon interessieren was dir fehlt?
> 
> mfg.



Mir fällt nur Directx 10 Unterstützung ein.
Der Rest ist drinne, funftioniert nicht immer einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber es ist dabei.

Naja die Hardwareanfordeungen auf der Packung besonders Recommended System ,ist ein wenig daneben gegriffen aber ist denk ich auch ermässens Sache.
Ich denk einige sollten aber mal auf dem Teppich bleiben.
Passiert doch immer wieder das man Z.B ins Kino geht einem der Film nicht gefällt,oder man kauft sich ein Musik-CD und die neuen Lieder sind Mist.

Also wie Al Bundy schon sagte" _lernt mit euren Entäuschungen zu leben ,ich muss mit meiner sogar schlafen_"


----------



## Yaglan (7. Juli 2008)

Nicht versprochene Inhalte? Hm Meinste Nashorn und sowas? haste ingame /Claim eingegeben?


----------



## Electricwolf (7. Juli 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Mir fällt nur Directx 10 Unterstützung ein.
> Der Rest ist drinne, funftioniert nicht immer einwandfrei
> 
> 
> ...




genau davon rede ich auch. das was man erwartet wird sowieso nie erfüllt, man träumt vorm release wie geils doch nicht wird.....und wer daran festhält wird bitter enttäuscht, ich habs mittlerwiele gelrent zu träumen und zu erwarten das was ganz anderes kommt, wobei für mich auch die größte enttäuschung die belagerungen sind, aber hey mit genug fedback wird sich da sicher einiges ändern. und hoffentlich ins positive.

aber gleich ne klage......soviel menschneverstand muss man aufbringen um zu merken das man da gegen ne bunkermauer rennt. allein die tatsache das man soweit überlegt es zu machen ist meiner meinung einfach zeitverschwendung und wenn mans durchzieht...auch noch geldverschwendeng, vergesst es leute bei sowas habt ihr keine chance, Demokratie ist nicht fair, alles andere ist blendung.


----------



## Windhawk (7. Juli 2008)

Oh mein Gott ich fhoffe der wo den Thread erstellt hat ar zu dem Zeitpunkt alkoholisiert und hat das nich sonderlich ernst gemeint oO


----------



## etmundi (7. Juli 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott ich fhoffe der wo den Thread erstellt hat ar zu dem Zeitpunkt alkoholisiert und hat das nich sonderlich ernst gemeint oO



Namaste
würd dir gerne was verkaufen, egal was.Sagen wir mal mein Auto. Natürlich ohne Lenkrad. Gibbet nicht. Wirds vielleicht nie geben, evtl. in ein paar monaten. eh, was soll ich mit einem Auto ohne Lenkrad, kann ich doch gar nicht nutzen. Häh, nicht nutzen?? Wiso das denn nicht. Gerade aus fahren geht doch prima. Boh eh, ich verklag dich. Hähä, du bist ja besoffen.


Wer das Eingangsposting mal genau duchliest wird erkennen, das sich der TE doch vorab erstmal nur nach den rechtlichen Möglichkeiten erkündigt. Wer glaubt denn ernsthaft, das er vorhat, Funcom wegen 65€ zu verklagen. Also ich nicht.


----------



## Mway (7. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> falsch ...  schlicht und ergreifend falsch...
> 
> es droppen - und das nicht grade selten - alchi-packs, mit genau den fehlenden mats
> die "funktion" der gildenburg ist, das man craften kann (funzt in höheren städteleveln recht gut)
> ...




Da solltest du mal besser aufpassen, wenn du hier so wichtig sein willst. Die Alchipacks waren Ingame implementiert und wurden wieder rausgepatcht weil die Server dadurch abgestürzt sind.

Also bitte halt dich doch einfach raus wenn du nichts zum Thema beitragen kannst.


Zu manch anderen hier:

Lasst doch so dumme Kommentare wie z.B ich wäre betrunken gewesen, den sowas ist einfach nur unsachlich, unqualifiziert und unnötig. Ich habe alle meine Sinne zusammen.
Wenn ihr euch alles Gefallen lassen wollte und euer Geld dann halt ins Regal stellt macht das doch. Ich gehöre halt zu den Leuten die ihr Geld dann lieber in die Zukunft meiner Kinder investiere, anstatt FC (die genug haben) in den Hals zu schmeissen.

Also wenn jemand ein persönliches Problem mit mir hat, oder der Meinung ist ich sollte eingwiesen werden, könnt ihr mir gerne eine PN schreiben oder ein Ärzteteam vorbeischicken, aber lasst bitte solche Aussagen, den die projezieren nur eure Geistesgegenwart wieder.


----------



## DreiHaare (7. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> falsch ...  schlicht und ergreifend falsch...
> 
> es droppen - und das nicht grade selten - alchi-packs, mit genau den fehlenden mats
> die "funktion" der gildenburg ist, das man craften kann (funzt in höheren städteleveln recht gut)
> ...



Bist du nicht der, der sich in anderen Posts dafür schämt, dass er im gleichen Alter ist wie manch anderer Erwachsener hier ist, weil sie ihm nicht gescheit genug sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du bist wirklich der Hammer. Von nix eine Ahnung - übrigens auch von der deutschen Sprache nicht - und doch überall mitmischen wollen.

Zum Thema: Ich kann den TE sehr gut verstehen. Aber wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Scheinbar gibt es ja genügend Spieler von AoC, die den Funcom-Schergen zu diesem furiosen Spielerlebnis persönlich noch die Hand schütteln würden.


----------



## Gocu (7. Juli 2008)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> Also ich kann auf der Verpackung des Spieles nichts erkennen das man rechtlich gegen Funcom benutzen kann. Flamed mich jetzt nicht zu aber das einzige was mir einfällt was nicht dabei ist ist DX10, was im August kommt. Aber dazu muss man sagen das auf der Spielverpackung draufsteht so glaube ich mich zu errinern "erlebe es in DirectX 10 Grafik" oder so ähnlich bin gerade im Betrieb und kann das nicht nachprüfen was ja wiederrum ne reine auslegungssache ist. Aber ich denke mal nicht das du sie so irgendwie belangen kannst da die sich sicher was dabei gedacht haben und sich rechtlich abgesichert haben. Ist nru ne vermutung von mir so rein sporadisch ^^



naja da fehlen schon einige versprochene Sachen z.B. das mit dem Trinkumhang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

